# Hello, please may I join you?



## Cobgirl (Jun 24, 2021)

Hi
so, Ive lost around 11lb, am losing body fat and gaining muscle through exercise.  Now, I'm speaking to the GP (on the phone, rather than face to face *sigh*) tomorrow as I believe they are putting me on blog pressure medication and I know they will say to lose some weight. I do various exercise sessions a week and hit the government guidelines of 150 minutes, normally by Wednesday.  My diet isn't perfect, but it's also not too bad either.  the weight doesn't shift easily and I think I'm battling my genetics a lot.  I don't want to go back to a slimming club as I think they are the source of my yoyo dieting as I've been on and off them all my adult life (20+ years).

I'm trying so hard but could use a little support from people who understand where Im at.

Thank you


----------



## Lucyr (Jun 24, 2021)

If you’ve managed to lose 11 pounds so far then it sounds like whatever you’re doing is working for you, so it may be a case of keep going with it and it should continue coming off. If it stops then a few tweaks to the diet could help.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Jun 25, 2021)

I struggle greatly with diet and exercise I hate both but I am trying and have a vast amount to go but so far I have lost two stone. Lowering my carbs has meant I feel so much better than I ever did and getting my blood sugar into single figures was my first aim. I have set phases for myself as such a long way to go but I have got to a plateaux stage and struggling to keep going. I want a quick fix tablet. One that allows me to lose weight keep my blood sugar down and yet eat all the carbs I want sitting on the couch. However I have gone out and pushed myself to walk and do things and have got a buzz for the outdoors. I just need more aims one of them is to accept myself and keep on the journey. There is great support to be had here and I hope you feel as welcome as I have done. Keep on your journey and whatever they say today, listen but you are here for you and you need to be happy. They may advice to lose weight but remind them you have done so well and are taking things under control. Well done.


----------

